# Itty Bitty Tajon Girl



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

Tammy posted pictures of a 5 month old girl who is too small for breeding...3.6 pounds. I bet someone will snatch her up...hopefully someone on SM.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

GET HER! k: Her link doesnt work for me but I bet she is adorable!


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

try this link:

Tajon Puppies

the little girl has the cutest face! i'm sure she'll get snatched up soon. 

i have to admit, i ADORE the little boy she has posted :wub: . i have a thing for little maltese boys i think, esp. little tajon boys :biggrin: !


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwwe she looks like Gigi's twin! Same weight, same adorable babydoll face only Gigi is about 2 months older. She is such a doll, I know she will get a new home soon!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (tygrr_lily @ Dec 22 2008, 01:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=691348


> try this link:
> 
> Tajon Puppies
> 
> ...


I love the look of the Tajon males, too. Tammy's boys and the Divine males are the most handsome IMO.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I love her look, she is just too precious~~~They both have a darling face!!!!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, man, what a little doll!! :wub: :wub: :wub: That boy is darling, too!

I think all Ta-Jon puppies are beautiful. I will own one someday... *sigh*


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

QUOTE (tygrr_lily @ Dec 22 2008, 01:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=691348


> try this link:
> 
> Tajon Puppies
> 
> ...



awww you should have not posted the link!! she is adorable i love the little boy too. I hope someone on SM gets both of them!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

the babies are tooo cute!! Does anyone know where Tajon is located, and what is the best way to get in touch w/ Tammy? Left 2 vmails today but no call backs yet? Please somebody help!! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Ok, silly me..I googled Tammy's area code, 918, and thats Oklahoma. But, in any event, if anyone knows of another effective way to contact Tammy other than the # listed on her website (that # doesn't have a a recorded voice mail so dont even know if it is the right or working #) please PM me???? Many many thanks!! :ThankYou:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

They are both so cute!!!! Are you seriously interested in one or both of them? That would be an awesome Christmas present for Mia. :wub: I hope you are able to reach Tammy. I am so getting puppy fever.

Linda

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Dec 22 2008, 11:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=691784


> Ok, silly me..I googled Tammy's area code, 918, and thats Oklahoma. But, in any event, if anyone knows of another effective way to contact Tammy other than the # listed on her website (that # doesn't have a a recorded voice mail so dont even know if it is the right or working #) please PM me???? Many many thanks!! :ThankYou:[/B]


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Dec 22 2008, 09:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=691784


> Ok, silly me..I googled Tammy's area code, 918, and thats Oklahoma. But, in any event, if anyone knows of another effective way to contact Tammy other than the # listed on her website (that # doesn't have a a recorded voice mail so dont even know if it is the right or working #) please PM me???? Many many thanks!! :ThankYou:[/B]


Tammy is super responsive via email  Good luck, that little girl is a doll!!!!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

^^^ Thanks you guys!! ((HUGS)))


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

awww that would be awesome if you get her! good luck


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I hope you get her. She is a doll and all of Tammy's maltese are gorgeous!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Not only is she outstandingly beautiful :wub: :wub: Look at that price!!!! :new_shocked: :new_shocked:


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

OMG... I think Moxie needs a playmate. hehe They are both sooo adorable!


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Dec 23 2008, 12:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=691784


> Ok, silly me..I googled Tammy's area code, 918, and thats Oklahoma. But, in any event, if anyone knows of another effective way to contact Tammy other than the # listed on her website (that # doesn't have a a recorded voice mail so dont even know if it is the right or working #) please PM me???? Many many thanks!! :ThankYou:[/B]


Tammy is really good at getting back to you, unless she's busy with shows. I'm sure you'll hear from her soon. 

That would be so awesome if you get the girl and a perfect playmate for Mia. Keep us posted!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Dec 22 2008, 09:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=691792


> ^^^ Thanks you guys!! ((HUGS)))[/B]


Oh, how exciting!!! I really hope you get her!!! :biggrin:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Did anyone end up getting her??? Oh I hope so :wub:
Ok EDIT, someone had to cause there are NO puppies available!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Alright....who got her? I know someone did....and I didn't even get to see her!! :smmadder: 

Hopefully she'll be introduced soon (on SM) as someone's little sister :rockon:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I am just catching up on posts and i saw this.. 
did anyone get her? Tammy does live in OK. near Tulsa I think.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I think godiva goddess was going to try and get her...I hope it worked out!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey guys,...sorry, I should have clarified earlier on this thread- I know I have sent PMs to most pp who helped by replying already but NO, the beautiful little girl was not for me- it was for an acquaintance of mine. She was not able to register successfully onto SM (I think this was the day after the site crashed) so because she was in a hurry and I personally did not know much about Tajon, I was posting questions on her behalf. 

Tammy did get back to her but she was also trying to get in touch w/ another breeder, so she did not buy right away. When she decided to buy the Tajon girl, she called Tammy back but unfortunately the pup was already sold. This all transpired within 1 day. I think she missed this pup by..couple hours only- she called Tammy in the afternoon, the pup was sold that morning. She was really sad but I guess it wasnt meant to be. :bysmilie: 
She is still looking for a baby girl though..so if anyone knows, please do post!! Thank you everyone!!

Happy New Year!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

just wanted to update everyone- the acquaintance of mine is getting a Tajon girl, afterall!! it is not the original little girl posted, but another Tajon baby girl. :wub: :wub: :wub: She is beyond excited, and I know she will be a loving wonderful mommy..this little girl will be very spoiled!!! 

Thanks for everyone's help and concern!!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

congrats! i hope your friend comes on sm


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Jan 3 2009, 06:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698523


> just wanted to update everyone- the acquaintance of mine is getting a Tajon girl, afterall!! it is not the original little girl posted, but another Tajon baby girl. :wub: :wub: :wub: She is beyond excited, and I know she will be a loving wonderful mommy..this little girl will be very spoiled!!!
> 
> Thanks for everyone's help and concern!![/B]


Is this the very nice lady that I've been talking to? I told her she had to join SM!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 3 2009, 07:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698536


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Jan 3 2009, 06:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698523





> just wanted to update everyone- the acquaintance of mine is getting a Tajon girl, afterall!! it is not the original little girl posted, but another Tajon baby girl. :wub: :wub: :wub: She is beyond excited, and I know she will be a loving wonderful mommy..this little girl will be very spoiled!!!
> 
> Thanks for everyone's help and concern!![/B]


Is this the very nice lady that I've been talking to? I told her she had to join SM!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, :yes: 

I know, she tried to join SM! I am sure she will soon!!


----------



## LVLux (Dec 27, 2008)

Oh My, godiva goddess sent me this link and I was reading with such excitment when half way through realized it was the most incredible ladies that had been helping me!!!(I know them from another site under different names)

Yes, indeed after much drama I have secured a 13 week old Tajon Baby Girl and if I can figure out how to attach a pic instead of a URL I will post a pic of her. She is the sister of the boy that Tammy had posted and has the same adorable face. Tammy does have one more 5 month old female available.

Here is the information on my new girl. I will get to pick her up at the airport on January 9th-My Birthday!!! :biggrin: What a true birthday Surprise! 
Here is the baby girl that is 13 weeks old. She is out of Ch. Ta-Jon's
Sugar Smack and Ch. Ta-Jon's I've Gotta Bee In My Bonnet. Her DOB is
10-02-08. She weighed in at 2 lbs. 12 oz. today. She is small, but chunky.
I think she'll be about 4 1/2- 5 1/2 lbs. full grown. Sorry about the
lighting, it was really hard to get pictures as the sun was not cooperating.

Much Love and Thanks to all!!!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Congratulations and Happy Birthday - that's a wonderful birthday present! 

And, Welcome to Spoiled Maltese. 

Linda

QUOTE (LVLux @ Jan 3 2009, 08:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698613


> Oh My, godiva goddess sent me this link and I was reading with such excitment when half way through realized it was the most incredible ladies that had been helping me!!!(I know them from another site under different names)
> 
> Yes, indeed after much drama I have secured a 13 week old Tajon Baby Girl and if I can figure out how to attach a pic instead of a URL I will post a pic of her. She is the sister of the boy that Tammy had posted and has the same adorable face. Tammy does have one more 5 month old female available.
> 
> ...


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi and Welcome, I am so excited about your baby girl!!!! Please post a picture so we can see the beautiful little one!!! .........and from one Capricorn to another~~~Happy Birthday to YOU!!!! My birthday is day after tomorrow!!! :welcome1: arty: arty: :welcome1:


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

Congratulations! I can't wait to see the photos! We love drooling over puppy photos! :wub:


----------



## LVLux (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks Linda-your pups look adorable!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (LVLux @ Jan 3 2009, 08:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698613


> Oh My, godiva goddess sent me this link and I was reading with such excitment when half way through realized it was the most incredible ladies that had been helping me!!!(I know them from another site under different names)
> 
> Yes, indeed after much drama I have secured a 13 week old Tajon Baby Girl and if I can figure out how to attach a pic instead of a URL I will post a pic of her. She is the sister of the boy that Tammy had posted and has the same adorable face. Tammy does have one more 5 month old female available.
> 
> ...


HI!!

I'm so glad to see you posting here! See, told you that you had to join this site!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Welcome to SM! What a darling little baby, you must just be dying to get her home! I can't wait to see more pictures of her and watch her as she grows.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Welcome to SM!!!

Your baby looks absolutely beautiful in your avatar! I cannot wait to see more pics of her. :wub: 

I hope you'll stick around!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Congratulations!! She is a beauty! :wub: 
Great choice, Tammy's babies are stunning!


----------

